# The Start of a Lifelong Collection



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi All,

In lieu of preparation for my future conformation prospect and start of the never ending lessons and information that come with grooming and showing a golden.. I started collecting my grooming supplies! It’s getting me more and more excited for when the time comes that I bring home a special pup that will open up a new, exciting world for me (I’m thinking sometime around next summer).
Anywho, I ended up deciding on the Champagne adjustable table with a Master Equipment folding arm (purple for a pop of color). I’ve heard great reviews and I’m hoping they last me! 
I’d been looking at the CC Kool Dryers for awhile and had my heart pretty set on them. I just was going to wait until closer to to the beginning of next year to invest in one. A couple of weeks ago, my boyfriend and I were at the big annual cluster of shows that comes to our town every year and browsing the Whitman’s booth. He had me point out the one I was interested in and we chatted about it for a bit and went on our way. Well... the other day I was doing laundry and moving stuff around in the basement when I accidentally (no, for real) found a box underneath a blanket.. and low and behold, it’s a pink Kool Dry! (SHHH he doesn’t know I seen it!) I’m so grateful for one, him purchasing one for me, and two, having another dog person to support me on this adventure. I think my next purchase will be a nice little pair of sheers to start practicing on feet. Recommendations? 

But anyways, I’m also thankful for this forum. I’m on it nearly every day and continue to use it as a source of information to grow as an owner and hopefully, one day, a successful owner handler. As a newbie in this sport, I think many of us know it’s hard to break into, so it’s always incredibly appreciated to have people who will take time out of their day to talk to you and lend you some of their knowledge. With that being said, I hope you all have a wonderful holiday with your loved ones (furry and non-furry)! Thank you for all of your information you’ve ever shared!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great idea in buying some of this stuff ahead of time. I have been in it for now four years, and was so overwhelmed in what I needed to buy, that now I am replacing things because I did not buy the best items the first time around.

Have you started to actually shop around yet for a puppy? If you want one for the summer, now would be the time to start talking to breeders and get on a list. Most likely a show prospect for a newbie is going to be a co-ownership. I co-own two of mine, and my breeder has taught me and my daughter so much, plus through her, we have so many other show breeders that help us. Everyday I feel like I learn something new.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool!! He's a keeper!! Best wishes in your endeavors.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

cubbysan said:


> Great idea in buying some of this stuff ahead of time. I have been in it for now four years, and was so overwhelmed in what I needed to buy, that now I am replacing things because I did not buy the best items the first time around.
> 
> Have you started to actually shop around yet for a puppy? If you want one for the summer, now would be the time to start talking to breeders and get on a list. Most likely a show prospect for a newbie is going to be a co-ownership. I co-own two of mine, and my breeder has taught me and my daughter so much, plus through her, we have so many other show breeders that help us. Everyday I feel like I learn something new.


A lot of people had recommended I do just that, put up the money now because it’d save me in the long run. It was pretty intimidating in the beginning looking at the price tags, but I like to do extensive research on pretty much anything I do/invest in and the quality of the products is well spoken for. 

I’ve been accumulating information on a lot of breeders and studying their styles and pedigrees. I’ll likely start putting in applications for a couple breeders here in the next couple months. I say next summer, but I’m really not set on a specific time frame. I’m more than happy to wait for the right puppy. And yes, I’ve been preparing for a co-ownership. I’ve been paying a lot of attention to sample contracts as I definitely want to not only find a breeder I am comfortable sharing a relationship with, but a contract I am comfortable with signing. The kind of relationship you have with your breeder sounds like exactly what I’m looking for!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

K9-Design said:


> Cool!! He's a keeper!! Best wishes in your endeavors.


I think so too. Thanks so much!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a local Golden Retriever Club? If you do, join that - help at any of the events. You will quickly make connections and learn so much.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

cubbysan said:


> Do you have a local Golden Retriever Club?  If you do, join that - help at any of the events. You will quickly make connections and learn so much.


My local one is about an hour and a half from me, but I have attended a seminar they’ve held and plan to become an active member of theirs. There’s a lot of great/helpful people that are a apart of it!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Taylor Oliver said:


> My local one is about an hour and a half from me, but I have attended a seminar they’ve held and plan to become an active member of theirs. There’s a lot of great/helpful people that are a apart of it!


We have many members that far and farther, you just need to pick and choose what events you want to participate in. When shows can sometimes take a full day to drive to, the hour and a half does not seem so far.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

cubbysan said:


> We have many members that far and farther, you just need to pick and choose what events you want to participate in. When shows can sometimes take a full day to drive to, the hour and a half does not seem so far.


Yes, definitely! It’s a club with a great reputation as well so the drive is well worth it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Taylor Oliver said:


> My local one is about an hour and a half from me, but I have attended a seminar they’ve held and plan to become an active member of theirs. There’s a lot of great/helpful people that are a apart of it!


I'd recommend joining your club now & jump in volunteering w/ their events. It's a great time to learn & observe w/o having the pressure of working your own dog. Also, front seat to watching the dogs in action--watching how they work in various venues and getting to put hands on also may help you better articulate what you're looking for. Lastly, you become a known quantity and not just another stranger wanting a show dog which will also help you find out about litters that may not be so public.


----------

